# March Field AirFest 2012



## ontos (May 27, 2012)

My boy and I went to the March Field AirFest on Sunday the 20th, we got there about 0715 but we couldn't get in till 0800hrs. We still got great position. There weren't as many people as at the Chino show and there was way to much time between exhibition. It was sunny, just a little hazy and about 103 on the tarmac. All and all it was pretty good but I may skip next time. 

Here are some shots taken, hope you enjoy


----------



## Crimea_River (May 27, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## fubar57 (May 28, 2012)

Great shots ontos.

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (May 28, 2012)

Awesome shots! Love the PT-22's


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 28, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 28, 2012)

Nice pics. Thanks for posting


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 28, 2012)

Cool shots Ontos. 


Wheel


----------



## ontos (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like them. Here are the last of the series. The one shot of the passing Thunderbirds, unfortunately I was focused on the aircraft behind before the pass, figured I would pick that one


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2012)

Good shots Merv!


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2012)

Nicely captured shots, Merv.  The lighting at that show is always a challenge, but you did a nice job with it.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2012)

NIce pics Merv!


----------



## ontos (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone  The shot of the four Thunderbirds in a row was difficult for me, I had to take a side angle shot with that 500mm lens. I wasn't use to that


----------

